# MY FIRST FILM CAMERA!!! EEEEE!!



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to a very generous forum member, minicoop1985, I now own an Elan II ! Just wanted to post a thank you thread to this kind member and upload a pic of my new baby  she's sporting my 50mm and looks gorgeous!


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 31, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> Thanks to a very generous forum member, minicoop1985, I now own an Elan II ! Just wanted to post a thank you thread to this kind member and upload a pic of my new baby  she's sporting my 50mm and looks gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 69888



Wish i had the patience to use a film camera! Thats such a cool looking camera


----------



## StoneNYC (Mar 31, 2014)

That's awesome! Isn't that the canon with "Eye" focus? Where you can program it to focus where you're looking in the frame? Looks great!

What film(s) are you planning to use in it?? 

I'm really ONLY a film user, so I'm extra excited for you


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm excited for you, too! I'm pretty much all film as well (only use digital for documentary stuff) so it's always nice to see someone excited about it. Now you can come hang out in the Film section  

Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya it's wicked cool looking and we'll see if I can have the patience as well lol. Can't wait to give it go.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 1, 2014)

StoneNYC said:


> That's awesome! Isn't that the canon with "Eye" focus? Where you can program it to focus where you're looking in the frame? Looks great!
> 
> What film(s) are you planning to use in it??
> 
> I'm really ONLY a film user, so I'm extra excited for you



i believe that's a feature on the Elana model that was made after this one, I'll have to look into though, sounds awesome!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 1, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm excited for you, too! I'm pretty much all film as well (only use digital for documentary stuff) so it's always nice to see someone excited about it. Now you can come hang out in the Film section
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do with it!



Thank you! We'll see about the film section lol I might have to wait awhile until I'm good at it before I post anything, you guys are pretty brutal!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome! Isn't that the canon with "Eye" focus? Where you can program it to focus where you're looking in the frame? Looks great!
> ...




That one isn't an eye focus, like she said. It's the Elan II e or something very close to that that does. It is, however, a mostly metal body. Much shine. Wow.

I'm very glad you're excited to use it. We're not too bad in the film section. We're mostly breaking things and complaining about why they broke this time.


----------



## Iloper (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats! lets burn some film!

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok just because why not...

B&W ....

ilford PanF+ (models in good light and mountains)
Ilford HP5+ (models in dim light)
Fuji Acros100 (everything, especially night time long exposures)

Color 

Fuji Velvia50 (landscapes)
Fuji Provia100f (models)

That's it... I'm not really a color negative kind of guy so the color films I recommended are transparency/slide film. That's a preference... If you want color negative it's basically Kodak Portra400/160 for portraits and Ektar100 for landscapes.


----------



## Iloper (Apr 2, 2014)

Fuji c200 

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread is not by e.rose?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> Ya it's wicked cool looking and we'll see if I can have the patience as well lol. Can't wait to give it go.



All you need now is some chemicals to process your film


----------



## ronlane (Apr 2, 2014)

gsgary said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > Ya it's wicked cool looking and we'll see if I can have the patience as well lol. Can't wait to give it go.
> ...



Nope, if Bresson didn't process his own, why should I? lol


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2014)

ronlane said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> ...




It's all part of the fun and control of exposure with film you don't stop thinking about exposure when you have taken the shot because it is all in the developement as well


----------



## limr (Apr 2, 2014)

Let her figure out the camera first before she adds in the developing variable. Sheesh!


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 2, 2014)

ronlane said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> ...



1) Because processing an entire feature length film is a much more technically specialized, expensive, and involved process than processing still photographs. Division of labor is more necessary in cinema.
2) Because there isn't as much creative input in cinema film per frame, because you can't dodge and burn, etc. and have it line up between frames, so more of the creativity has to be in the lights and other things leading to the shot being as good as possible in camera. Thus, not being involved in processing is not giving up nearly as much creative input in cinema by comparison to not being involved in still processing.


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 2, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Plus, at least for black-and-white, once you're set up and a simple set up on the cost about $100 you can process your own, and you only spend about $0.50 to as little as $0.10 per roll versus using a lab that will charge you $5.00 or more...


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 2, 2014)

A second thought, is that, often because you have to send it to a lab, or go to the lab, in the lab costs are so high, people end up shooting the film, but then never getting it developed and forget about it for very long time, and never truly get into film, but when you can do it from home you don't have as many excuses, and you end up shooting a lot more and getting into it a lot more. So out of it is psychological even if it has nothing to do with money


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a lab that charges something like $2 per roll, if that, for C-41. For that, hell, I'll keep shooting away. Grab me some Ektar 120 or 35mm and load up Blad the Impaler or Shredder and have a nice afternoon.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 2, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I have a lab that charges something like $2 per roll, if that, for C-41. For that, hell, I'll keep shooting away. Grab me some Ektar 120 or 35mm and load up Blad the Impaler or Shredder and have a nice afternoon.



Thats great!

Here in the UK C-41 service on the high street will cost you about £5-10 (10-20 USD ish) and not be very good, often double that to send it off.

Hence I do B&W at home...


----------



## limr (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey, I definitely recommend developing at home at some point, but I think someone should first build skills and confidence with film and camera. Imagine it's your first roll of film ever with an unfamiliar camera, and you develop it yourself. That first roll sucks (as so many of them do!) Was it the camera? If so, what part? It's a used camera, so is it a problem with the equipment or with the way I used the equipment? Was it a film issue? Was it a bad batch or does this particular film just react differently? If so, how? Or maybe it was the development - the temperature? Timing? Light leak? Tank?

SO many questions - that could be too overwhelming. Control the variables. Take it slow, in stages. Shoot the same film for a couple of weeks so you can focus on just the camera and how it works. Then when you're more comfortable with the camera, try another film and see how that film reacts. When you're confident with camera and film, then decide whether or not it's worth it to you (or if you're still interested enough) to go on to developing.

If I may plagiarize tirediron...this is my two cents. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## limr (Apr 2, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lab that charges something like $2 per roll, if that, for C-41. For that, hell, I'll keep shooting away. Grab me some Ektar 120 or 35mm and load up Blad the Impaler or Shredder and have a nice afternoon.
> ...



Yeah, my lab does C-41 for about $3/roll. It's double for black and white, so I started developing my own, but I still bring my color film to them. It's a small mom-and-pop store, too, and my bf and I have established a pretty good relationship with the folks that work there. We're not the only ones who bring our film there, but I have the feeling we're the only ones they know that still shoot with old manual cameras and so we tend to linger and have long conversations about photography. We've taken on a sort of favored status, so they take care of us


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 2, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I have a lab that charges something like $2 per roll, if that, for C-41. For that, hell, I'll keep shooting away. Grab me some Ektar 120 or 35mm and load up Blad the Impaler or Shredder and have a nice afternoon.



Okay I want to know where that lab is, and also is it a really good lab, or just a crappy lab, and you know what I mean, the crappy labs leave a lot of dust and stuff on your film


----------



## StoneNYC (Apr 2, 2014)

limr said:


> Hey, I definitely recommend developing at home at some point, but I think someone should first build skills and confidence with film and camera. Imagine it's your first roll of film ever with an unfamiliar camera, and you develop it yourself. That first roll sucks (as so many of them do!) Was it the camera? If so, what part? It's a used camera, so is it a problem with the equipment or with the way I used the equipment? Was it a film issue? Was it a bad batch or does this particular film just react differently? If so, how? Or maybe it was the development - the temperature? Timing? Light leak? Tank?
> 
> SO many questions - that could be too overwhelming. Control the variables. Take it slow, in stages. Shoot the same film for a couple of weeks so you can focus on just the camera and how it works. Then when you're more comfortable with the camera, try another film and see how that film reacts. When you're confident with camera and film, then decide whether or not it's worth it to you (or if you're still interested enough) to go on to developing.
> 
> If I may plagiarize tirediron...this is my two cents. Your mileage may vary.



You're right, I tend to agree with this to an extent, better to have a few rolls done by a lab so you know what you're kind of doing I don't have too many variables good point.


----------

